# Mister Rogers' Trolley



## MatthewB (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello everyone.

Forgive me if this is in the wrong place. I heard at one time there was an actual working G scale model of Roger's trolley that was sold about ten years ago. Can any of you verify this one way or the other?

Thanks very much,

Matthew


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

I have heard that as well. If they did, I can see them being very expensive now. If you are looking for one, you could get a Bachmann open trolley and then kitbash it to match. This is what I will be doing years from now once I get a house with a yard and then money.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I really have never seen one made that was for sale. May have to do a kit bash. Later RJD


----------



## MatthewB (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. The Bachmann trolley is actually very similar to the TV version so a conversion would probably be the best thing to do. I'm going to continue seearching though because if a replica was made there has to be a picture of it somewhere.

Thanks again,
Matthew


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The wood trolley is made by a toy company named Holgate. It is a push toy. 

http://www.holgatetoy.com/Products/Classic-Trolley--Wooden-Toy-Made-in-the-USA__HZ6161.aspx 

The drive for these is sold by NWSL: 

http://www.nwsl.com/Catalog/pg069-cat4-41-v0605.pdf


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I seem to recall they sold one also, but it was several hundred then, as I recall.


----------



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think someone put a NWSL drive block or similar drive block under those and sold them a few years ago. That would be a neat one to pull out during a convention or openhouse. Most of use grew up watching Mr Rodgers as kids. Thats our Thomas the tank engine for our generation!


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Family Communications (who produced Mr. Rogers Neighborhood) has a trolley t-shirt available. The trolley on that could be used as a side elevation for a scratch-build or a Bachmann conversion. I found it here: http://www.fci.org/viewproduct.asp?ID={A2068D04-4BE7-4401-9329-E5061A4717A9} 
I've got one, and someday hope to get the Bachmann open trolley to work on. 
SandyR


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

If there was one, and I kind of remember seeing one, then Family Communications most likely would have licensed it. You could give them a call at 412-687-2990 and see if they can shed any light on your search.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

As was stated above, Holgate Toys made a limited number (1200?) a long time ago, they are NOT currently in production, aand last I heard there was NO plans for a re-issue (I used to be a Holgate dealer). Each one came with a certificate and serial number. They had the wooden floor toy upper body and NWSL drives. The originals are getting quite hard to find and expensive. 

There is also ONE out there somewhere with a Hartland Mack drive and lights. I know, because _I_ built that one. The NWSL drive is MUCH easier because it installs mostly below the floor, the Mack drive requires cutting much of the center out of the floor to clear the brick and wheels. 

The Holgate floor toy trolley is currently $60 from the factory http://www.holgatetoy.com/Products/Classic-Trolley--Wooden-Toy-Made-in-the-USA__HZ6161.aspx I think the power brick is in the +/- $50 range... http://www.nwsl.com


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder what the long term situation with any Mr Rogers material will be since PBS pulled the plug on his show at most stations this September. 

Honestly, I wonder why they did, maybe they forgot that they probably would not exist today if it were not for Rev. Fred Rogers:


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I heard he had full length arm tattoos and this is the reason he always wore long sleeves? lol 

Now that is silly!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well during his stint with Uncle Sam as a young man, he *was* an Army Ranger Special Forces member, how about that in a show opening! 

"Hello Children, I'm Mr Rogers and I can kill you in 3 seconds...welcome to MY neighborhood"


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

No tattos, and he was never in the military.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

looked it up on Snopes, guess even PBS got it wrong


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm... did some more research... seems those stories about him being in the military and the tatoos are false...

I had heard otherwise on an email being circulated, but research shows spul is right.

Regards, Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.snopes.com/radiotv/tv/mrrogers.asp



Greg, we both been had by popular mythology


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep... well I'll have to do some more research, the email I got about Mr. Sniper Rogers also said captain kangaroo was also in the military and decorated as a hero... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have learned, if you ever get a chain e-mail from anyone over 50, check it on snopes et al, 99.99999999999% it is wrong, especially if it invloves a celeb, terminally ill child, store, or a Democrat.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

If I remember correctly, from looking it up on snopes, Capt. Kangaroo was in the military but is not as decorated as they claim.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Forget E-mails, I heard the Ranger story on a PBS documentary, sheesh!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, Snopes a very good reference, managing the IT department make me the target of many "did you know about this virus" emails, which are 90% bs, and the other 10% are real viruses which have existed for years... 

Damn, Captain Kangaroo was not a huge hero? 

There goes my childhood memories! 

Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 12/24/2008 8:40 AM
Forget E-mails, I heard the Ranger story on a PBS documentary, sheesh!




Hmm, was it the long one they showed right after his death? There was no mention there. What I learned in that one was his brief Canadian broadcasting stint. 

Also, he did seek out and met Eddie Murphy when Eddie was doing the Mr. Robinson bit on SNL. He had a sense of humor about the whole thing apparently.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that's an engine I would probably buy, a Mr. Roger trolley. 

Mr. R was a really exceptional human being. RIP.


Raymond


----------



## MatthewB (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I think a conversion of the bachmann is the best idea as several of you mentioned. I found a great picture of the trolley up close and would post the photo, but I don't see the icon for it. If someone would be nice enough to post the photo, I'll email it to them.
Looking at the picture, the only major change that would need to be done are the seats. His has fewer seats and larger benches. Besides a coat of paint and it will be ready.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Post photos when you get it done, and maybe some how to's, I would like to see it.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the local amusement parks has an almost full-size Neighborhood Trolley. Go here http://www.idlewild.com/in_the_park/?show=mr_rogers&view=misterrogers for a picture, sort of...


----------



## MatthewB (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's the best photo I've found of the trolley for those of you who may be wanting to try and make one, or convert the bachmann.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3259/2917336828_a3caf87332.jpg?v=0


----------



## PennaRailroad1361 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have one of the limited edition Mr. Rogers Neighborhood Trolleys, my local train store is a large, esteemed dealerships and has many connections. I purchased the trolley around 10 years ago for around $100. The trolley was made by Holgate Toys and is numbered #512 on the bottom. I also have the non-motorized version and the two trolleys are similar but not the same.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This wooden trolley?










Or this wooden trolley?









Seems you have both?

Greg


----------



## PennaRailroad1361 (Jun 19, 2012)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 13 Jan 2013 10:08 PM 
This wooden trolley?










Or this wooden trolley?









Seems you have both?

Greg

I'm 99.9% positive the first one is the same one I have, however, the second picture did not appear on my browser. Both trolleys I have are identical (except for the motor block). I will post some photos later.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The second picture was from an auction I think... looked almost identical, tiny variations in trim, metal wheels 

Greg


----------



## PennaRailroad1361 (Jun 19, 2012)

Here is the link for the pictures. Sorry they are not on the forum; I couldn't figure out how to post them on here. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632578771087/with/8404359556/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

How did you manage to reverse them left to right? I held the tablet to the mirror 

Definitely Holgate wooden ones


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Greg - Was that ''smoke and mirrors"...? 

D


----------

